# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  سعودية تكافئ زوجها المحال للتقاعد بزوجة ثانية وأسبوع في مكة المكرمة‎

## شيرين عابدين

*في بادرة رائعة وغريبة في نفس الوقت ، قامت                                      السيدة                                       (أم                                                                          وائل العنزي)                                       من سكان مدينة الرياض بتزويج زوجها من*  *                                      أحدى قريباتها وذلك بعد شهر واحد من أحالته                                      على                                      التقاعد من أحدى القطاعات العسكرية بمدينة                                      الرياض                                      .*
 *  "العنزية                                      المطنوخة"                                      أم وائل ،لم تكفى بذلك بل قررت                                      أن تسكن "العروس الجديدة" في الغرفة المجاورة                                      لغرفتها ، ودفعت أبنائها إلى تقديم                                      هدايا للعروسين كانت أثمن تلك الهدايا عبارة                                      عن تكفلهم بقضاء العروسين لمدة أسبوع                                      كامل بجوار الحرم المكي الشريف ، كما قامت هي                                      شخصياً بتوزيع بطاقات الدعوة على                                      الأقارب والأصدقاء والجيران                                      .*
 *                                      أم وائل بررت قيامها بذلك بأنها استشعرت بأن                                      زوجها                                      لديه القدرة على الزواج من ثانية والإنجاب في                                      حين لم تعد هي تستطيع تلبيه مطالب                                      زواجها ،الذي كان وافياً معها لأكثر من 32                                      عاماً ، وعندما شاهدت الضجر والكآبة                                      تبدوا على محيا شريك العمر ، بعد انقضاء مدة                                      خدمته وجلوسه في المنزل دون عمل ،                                      استخارت الله سبحانه وتعالى على تزويجه ،                                      وقررت أن تخطب له أبنه عمها وأصرت عليها                                      حتى قبلت بالأمر وتم عقد النكاح بكل يسر                                      وسهولة مؤخراً                                      .*
 *                                      وأضافت أيضاً أنها ومن خلال ما سمعت وعرفت من                                      صديقاتها وقريباتها ، بأن الرجل إذا أحيل                                      للتقاعد يبدأ يشعر بالضيق والملل ويبدأ                                      ذلك في التأثير عن نفسيته وهو ما ينعكس سالباً                                      على أفراد أسرته ، و طالما أنه قادر                                      على الزواج فمن الواجب على الزوجة أن لا تمنعه                                      أن يرتبط بأخرى حتى يحافظ على تماسك                                      أسرته ، طالما أن ذلك سيذهب إلى مرضاة لله عز                                      وجل ثم إلى رضي الزوج ،حتى لو كان ذلك                                      سيجلب شريكة أخرى*

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
هنيئاً لها الأجر 
من تفعل مثلها أخواتي الحبيبات ؟
جزاكِ الله خيراً شيرين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أنا فعلت.. وبعد زواجي بشهرين وليس بعد 30 سنة ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أعرف أختا فعلت مثلها وزوجت زوجها ببنت اصغر وأجمل ... فكافئها زوجها بالنكران وطرد من البيت فأصيبت المسكينة بانهيار عصبي
لا يا أختي المغامرة ممنوعة في زماننا 
الله يستر
: ))
( من صدجك يا أم حمزة ويا أم البراء : )) )
ابتسامة محبة

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أنا فعلت.. وبعد زواجي بشهرين وليس بعد 30 سنة ( ابتسامة )


بجد اختي!!

ما شاء الله عنك

والله يا غالية هذه شجاعة منكِ 
أنا أوقات أتخيل ذلك ولكن أقول لنفسي دعكِ من المغامرة 
الله المستعان

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أعرف أختا فعلت مثلها وزوجت زوجها ببنت اصغر وأجمل ... فكافئها زوجها بالنكران وطرد من البيت فأصيبت المسكينة بانهيار عصبي
> 
> لا يا أختي المغامرة ممنوعة في زماننا 
> الله يستر
> : ))
> ( من صدجك يا أم حمزة ويا أم البراء : )) ) 
> ابتسامة محبة


أختي الحبيبة هذا هو الخوف أن تكون هذه الزوجة الثانية لا تتقِ الله في تصرفاتها أو هدفها تشتيت الأسرة 
أسأل الله أن يحفظني لزوجي ويحفظه لي (( خوفتيني )) ابتسامة

----------


## طالبة فقه

والله انها مطنوخه :Smile: 
طيب ابو وائل وش دوره بالقصة....؟!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بجد اختي!!
> 
> ما شاء الله عنك
> 
> والله يا غالية هذه شجاعة منكِ 
> أنا أوقات أتخيل ذلك ولكن أقول لنفسي دعكِ من المغامرة 
> الله المستعان


لا أرجوك لا تتخيلي ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أختي الحبيبة هذا هو الخوف أن تكون هذه الزوجة الثانية لا تتقِ الله في تصرفاتها أو هدفها تشتيت الأسرة 
> أسأل الله أن يحفظني لزوجي ويحفظه لي (( خوفتيني )) ابتسامة


حفظك ربي أنت وزوجك وجعلكما قرة عين لبعضكما والدور علينا : ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> والله انها مطنوخه
> طيب ابو وائل وش دوره بالقصة....؟!


 ما معنى مطنوخة 
ممكن ترجمة ؟ يا غاليتي ؟
: )
كلمة جديدة لم يخاطبني بها أحد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> والله انها مطنوخه
> طيب ابو وائل وش دوره بالقصة....؟!


ما معنى مطنوخه ومن أبو وائل ؟؟؟ ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> لا أرجوك لا تتخيلي ( ابتسامة )


 أضحكَ الله سنكِ يا غالية 
خلص ما رايحة أتخيل أبدا ^_^

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> ما معنى مطنوخه ومن أبو وائل ؟؟؟ ( ابتسامة )


أظن معناه مأخوذ من التضحية  وأبو وائل زوجها شكلك ما قرأتِ القصة منيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ايه الان راجعت القصة وعرفت من أبو وائل
وهل تعتقدي أن للرجال رأي حين يتعلق الأمر باختيار له زوجة ثانية صغيرة جميلة !!!!!!!!!!! سبحان الله فجأة يتلطفون ويصبحون كالفتاة البكر حين يسألها أبوها عن موافقتها على العريس الفلاني فتخجل وتعتلي الحمره خدودها( ابتسامة )

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> حفظك ربي أنت وزوجك وجعلكما قرة عين لبعضكما والدور علينا : ))


اللهم آمين يا غالية 
وأسأل الله أن يرزقكِ الزوج الصالح عاجلاً غير آجلاً الذي تقر عينك به

----------


## طالبة فقه

> ما معنى مطنوخة 
> ممكن ترجمة ؟ يا غاليتي ؟
> : )
> كلمة جديدة لم يخاطبني بها أحد



مطنووووخه يعني يعني كيف أوصلها....؟^^
شخص يحب اسعاد الاخرين ويحب التضحية من اجلهم وطيب ومرح باختصار هي مدح 
مثل ام وائل  :Smile: ....ماشاء الله عليها

----------


## طالبة فقه

> ما معنى مطنوخه ومن أبو وائل ؟؟؟ ( ابتسامة )


الله يهديك ابو وائل العريس :Smile:

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نعم انتبهت راجعي مشاركتي الأخيرة ( ابتسامة )

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

^_^
الله المستعان 
ليس من صالح الزوجة أن تفعل ذلك ، ولا أظنه من الخير أن تغامر 

إذ إنها لا تعلم هل ستكون الزوجة الأخرى بنفس طيبتها، وستعاملها بالحسنى أم أنها ستأخذ الزوجَ
إلى جنبها وتؤلبه على زوجته الأولى وأبنائها

الأفضل أن تفعلَ ما بوسعها لتحافظ على بيتها وزوجها، وتكونَ قرةَ عينٍ له بنفسها ولا تبحث عن غيرها.

هذا الكلام هو كلامُ أختٍ عزيزة على قلبي حينَ عُرضَ عليها مثلُ هذا الموضوع 
وأحسبها زوجةً صالحةً ولا أزكيها على الله ^فأنا ليست لي علاقة لا بالزواج ولا بمشاكله^

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء أختي شيرين وحفظكِ من كلِّ سوء ..

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

ماشاء الله
والله ظننت أنني " المطنوخه " الوحيده : )
أخيتكم - أنا - عزباء ، لكني دائما في شجار مع أخواتي ونساء أخوتي ، أخبرهن بخططي المستقبلية إن شاء الله  : أنني سأقوم بتزويج زوجي بنفسي لأتفرغ لطلب العلم ^-^
يعني لا يكون دائما بجواري ،،
ودائما أردد على أهلي كلمات انني أقبل بمتعدد ، أمي تستغرب كثيرا من عقليتي ، وتقول لي لا تقبل بمتعدد إلا من فاتها قطار الزواج ، فأنا في العشرين : )

دعواتكم أن تتحقق أمنيتي ، الله كريم ولن يخيبني 
وأسأله مافيه الخير ،،

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ماشاء الله
> والله ظننت أنني " المطنوخه " الوحيده : )
> أخيتكم - أنا - عزباء ، لكني دائما في شجار مع أخواتي ونساء أخوتي ، أخبرهن بخططي المستقبلية إن شاء الله  : أنني سأقوم بتزويج زوجي بنفسي لأتفرغ لطلب العلم ^-^
> يعني لا يكون دائما بجواري ،،
> ودائما أردد على أهلي كلمات انني أقبل بمتعدد ، أمي تستغرب كثيرا من عقليتي ، وتقول لي لا تقبل بمتعدد إلا من فاتها قطار الزواج ، فأنا في العشرين : )
> 
> دعواتكم أن تتحقق أمنيتي ، الله كريم ولن يخيبني 
> وأسأله مافيه الخير ،،


نعم أخيتي إسأليه ما فيه خير لك
لا تقولي أقبل بمعدد
التعدد يحتاج لتقوى عالية من جميع الأطراف فهل تضمني من تتزوجيه أن تتوفر عنده هذه التقوى

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

نعم صدقتِ  أخيه بارك الله فيك ..
ودوما أسأله الخيره 
( وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم )
فالله أعلم وهو المدبر الحكيم سبحانه ..

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة شرين عابدين 

وجزى الله جميع المشاركات خيرا وأحسن إليهن آمين

واسمحن لي فضلا بمداخلة :

أولا : جزى الله أم وائل وشبيهاتها خير الجزاء ونسأل الله لها ولمثيلاتها ألا يبتليهن الله بمثل  هذا الزواج آمين

ثانيا : من من أمهات المؤمنين فعلت مثل ذلك ؟ وهل ما ورد بإسناد صحيح عن غيرتهن وعدم ترحيبهن
بزواج النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عليهن ينافي فضلهن أو ينقص من عظيم مكانتهن ..؟

ثالثا : وكلكن تعلمن كيف أهدت سارة -عليها السلام - خليل الله ابراهيم - عليه السلام - 
هاجر كسرية فلما تسرى بها وحملت أخذها ما أخذها من الغيرة والقصة يعلمها الجميع .

رابعا : ما فعلته أختنا أم وائل ينافي الفطرة التي جبل الله عليها النساء ، فمن الدين تجنب الفتن
وما فعلته أم وائل لا شك فتنة وأي فتنة الله أعلم بالحال والمآل ودرء المفاسد مقدم شرعا على جلب المصالح

ولا أظن أن أحد منا أو من أخواتنا رائدات هذا المجلس الطيب إلا وترضى بالتعدد ولا تعترض على شرع الله
ولكن الحكمة كما قالتها إحدى الحكيمات عن الزواج الثاني أو الثالث : لا تتمنوا البلاء فإذا ما وقع بقدر الله فاثبتوا 

أما أن تتجاسر إحدى الأخوات فتبحث هي لزوجها عن عروس فهذا مناف للحكمة وطلب السلامة
والسلامة لا يعدلها شيء ... ولم تقدم عاقلة على فعل ما لم يكلفها الله بفعله ؟!! ولم تخالف الفطرة ؟!!


عذرا على الإطالة ولكن لم أستطع إلا المداخلة 
 نسأل الله الهدى للرشاد .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة شرين عابدين 
> 
> وجزى الله جميع المشاركات خيرا وأحسن إليهن آمين
> 
> واسمحن لي فضلا بمداخلة :
> 
> أولا : جزى الله أم وائل وشبيهاتها خير الجزاء ونسأل الله لها ولمثيلاتها ألا يبتليهن الله بمثل  هذا الزواج آمين
> 
> ثانيا : من من أمهات المؤمنين فعلت مثل ذلك ؟ وهل ما ورد بإسناد صحيح عن غيرتهن وعدم ترحيبهن
> ...


نعم أخيتي صحيح سلمت يمينك
لكن هنالك ظروف أحيانا تضطر المرأة لمثل هذه الفعلة لا يعلمها الا الله والزوج ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

أسأل الله لها الثبات

----------


## أم هانئ

> نعم أخيتي صحيح سلمت يمينك
> لكن هنالك ظروف أحيانا تضطر المرأة لمثل هذه الفعلة لا يعلمها الا الله والزوج ( ابتسامة )



بوركت أم البراء ...
نحن لا نتكلم عن الاضطرار بل نتكلم عن الاختيار
فإذا جد من الأسباب ما يستدعي فعل مثل ذلك 
فلا إشكال ...

الاعتراض أن نجعل  مثل فعل أختنا أم وائل مثلا يحتذى ...!!


ثم ألا يوجد أدنى احتمال أن تكون أم وائل فعلت ذلك تخلصا من الزوج .......... ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بوركت أم البراء ...
> نحن لا نتكلم عن الاضطرار بل نتكلم عن الاختيار
> فإذا جد من الأسباب ما يستدعي فعل مثل ذلك 
> فلا إشكال ...
> 
> الاعتراض أن نجعل  مثل فعل أختنا أم وائل مثلا يحتذى ...!!
> 
> 
> ثم ألا يوجد أدنى احتمال أن تكون أم وائل فعلت ذلك تخلصا من الزوج .......... ابتسامة


هذا الاحتمال الأخير هو الراجح.... ابتسامات

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أولا: مطنوخة معناه والله أعلم قوية بطلة ما فكرت في شيء ولاخافت أقدمت على الأمر بشجاعة..(كتاب لسان عرب السعودية لأم أويس وفردوس)..ابتسامة
ثانيا: أتوقع والله أعلم إنها تريد إشغاله ويكون هناك واحد تكفيها مؤونة الخدمة والعناء الذي يأتي مع الرجل بعد تعاقده..لأنه في الغالب كما أرى وأسمع لو تقاعد الزوج جاب المشاكل معه..وأذكر قصة ذكرها د.محمد الخضيري في برنامج بينات إنه حدثت مشاكل بين الزوج وزوجته وكثرت المهم وصل المر للقضاء فسأل القاضي الزوج وقال: ماذا تشتكي من زوجتك؟! قال:إنها تطبخ وجبة الإفطار وتترك السفرة لاتشيلها وتعود للنوم ..(ومن هذا القبيل..) وسأل المرأة فأجابت:أنني أحضر الإفطار وبعد أن ينصرف للدوام وأبنائي أذهب للنوم ثم أقوم وأزور جاراتي وأعود وأرتب المنزل وأطبخ الغداء ولم يكن يشكو من شيء ولكن بعد أن تقاعد أصبح يدقق لأنه سابقا يذهب والمنزل نظيف ويتناول الفطور ويعود والمنزل نظيف والغداء جاهز..فعرف القاضي ان المشكلة تكمن بعد تقاعده..فأمره أن يجلس في مكتبة الحرم بالمدينة النبوية وقت الدوام وكأنه مداوم والحمد لله ضبطت الأوضاع ..طبعا القصة بتصرفي انا وإلا نفس المضمون..
ثالثا: رد الأخت أم هانيء جميل على ذلك...

----------


## لجين الندى

> ثم ألا يوجد أدنى احتمال أن تكون أم وائل فعلت ذلك تخلصا من الزوج .......... ابتسامة


هذا وارد كثيراً .. فقد قابلت كثيرا من الزوجات - بعد تقاعد زوجها - تقول :
" أبغى أزوجه وأرتاح " .... ابتسامه 



> أولا : جزى الله أم وائل وشبيهاتها خير الجزاء ونسأل الله لها ولمثيلاتها ألا يبتليهن الله بمثل هذا الزواج آمين
> ثانيا : من من أمهات المؤمنين فعلت مثل ذلك ؟ وهل ما ورد بإسناد صحيح عن غيرتهن وعدم ترحيبهن
> بزواج النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عليهن ينافي فضلهن أو ينقص من عظيم مكانتهن ..؟
> ثالثا : وكلكن تعلمن كيف أهدت سارة -عليها السلام - خليل الله ابراهيم - عليه السلام - 
> هاجر كسرية فلما تسرى بها وحملت أخذها ما أخذها من الغيرة والقصة يعلمها الجميع .
> رابعا : ما فعلته أختنا أم وائل ينافي الفطرة التي جبل الله عليها النساء ، فمن الدين تجنب الفتن
> وما فعلته أم وائل لا شك فتنة وأي فتنة الله أعلم بالحال والمآل ودرء المفاسد مقدم شرعا على جلب المصالح
> ولا أظن أن أحد منا أو من أخواتنا رائدات هذا المجلس الطيب إلا وترضى بالتعدد ولا تعترض على شرع الله
> ولكن الحكمة كما قالتها إحدى الحكيمات عن الزواج الثاني أو الثالث : لا تتمنوا البلاء فإذا ما وقع بقدر الله فاثبتوا 
> ...


أحسنت أحسن الله اليك .. وجزاك كل خير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة شرين عابدين 
> 
> وجزى الله جميع المشاركات خيرا وأحسن إليهن آمين
> 
> واسمحن لي فضلا بمداخلة :
> 
> أولا : جزى الله أم وائل وشبيهاتها خير الجزاء ونسأل الله لها ولمثيلاتها ألا يبتليهن الله بمثل هذا الزواج آمين
> 
> ثانيا : من من أمهات المؤمنين فعلت مثل ذلك ؟ وهل ما ورد بإسناد صحيح عن غيرتهن وعدم ترحيبهن
> ...


الملون بالأحمر !
كنت أبحث عنه
هذه الأيام لا يسعفني التعبير وبعد فترة أجد شخصا آخر أوصل الفكرة 
جميل
أنا أسميها :
( لا للمغامرة )
ابتسااامات كثيرة متتالية
بارك الله في علمك يا أستاذتي الحبيبة وصديقتي القريبة : ))

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أخواتي الحبيبات سمعت قصة حصلت في السويد إذ ان كان زوجاً شديد النظر إلى جارته السويدية وكأنها نظرات حب فلاحظت زوجته ذلك فقالت له إن كنت تحبها فسأخطبها لك تعجب من ذلك وقالت له أن أقول الصحيح ما عليك سوى أن تتقدم لها ولكن تتزوج في بلادنا أذهب أنا أول حتى أرتب لك الامور ومن ثم تلحق بنا أنت وهي فوافق الزوج وهو فرح وسافرت الزوجة وبعد أيام لحق بها الزوج وزوجته الثانية ولكن لم تستقبله في المطار لماذا !!! لأنها كانت تحضر له أشهى المأكولات لها وله فبعد وصولها ذهب إلى بيته ووجد أن زوجته قد قدمت للعروسين ما لذ وطاب وعقد قرانها وكانت في فرح تلك الزوجة وعند انتهاء الحفلة طلب من الزوجة الذهاب لغرفتها واستأذن من زوجته الأولى أن يدخل إليها فقالت له اذهب (طبعاً يعيشون في نفس البيت) 
وعندما أقفل الزوج على زوجته الثانية الباب ماذا حدث!! 
لم تتمالك نفسها الزوجة الأولى ودخلت غلى المطبخ ولم تترك شئ في خزانة المطبخ إلا وكسرته وهي تصرخ بصوت عالٍ ففزع الزوج وطلب من زوجته الاخرى بعدم الخروج وأن تقفل على نفسها الباب وذهب فوجدها تصرخ ولا تستطيع الكلام وتشد بشعرها وتبكي وحالتها غير مرضية فقال لها أنت من زوجني وأنت من تفعلي ذلك ؟!!
فاتصل بأهلها وبطبيعة الحال أهلها وقفوا معها ضد الزوج ولكنه قال لهم هي من فعلت ذلك وهي من شجعتني على ذلك وحملوها للمستشفى بسبب غيابها عن الوعي وتم طلاقها لأنها لم تستطع العيش معه 
هذه النهاية 
كانت في البداية راضية ولكنها لم تحسب حساب لتلك اللحظة 
نسأل الله ان يعافينا ويحفظ ازواجنا لنا وما قدره الله فهو خير ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا 
والله المستعان

----------


## طالبة فقه

^
^
^
ان كيدهن عظيم :Smile: 
بارك الله فيك اختي ام حمزة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة شرين عابدين 
> 
> وجزى الله جميع المشاركات خيرا وأحسن إليهن آمين
> 
> واسمحن لي فضلا بمداخلة :
> 
> أولا : جزى الله أم وائل وشبيهاتها خير الجزاء ونسأل الله لها ولمثيلاتها ألا يبتليهن الله بمثل  هذا الزواج آمين
> 
> ثانيا : من من أمهات المؤمنين فعلت مثل ذلك ؟ وهل ما ورد بإسناد صحيح عن غيرتهن وعدم ترحيبهن
> ...


بارك الله قيكِ

----------

